# Stem length= shoulder pain?



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

I just got my my first road bike, I did three rides from friday thru sunday. I feel really layed out over the front of the bike. Im getting this burning pain in the muscles around my shoulder blades. It feels like Im so stretched out that I have to support my weight from falling toward the bars. Does this make sense? My buddy bought the same bike, but they fitted him with a 40mm shorter stem(mine is 130mm). I took a quick spin on his bike and it felt much better. Im used to Mt bikes and so is he. He didnt have this pain at all. We are the same height(6'3) and on 63mm Trek 1500's. Whats your feeling on the pain Im feelin?
Thanks for any help

Sean


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*If you're feeling extended..*



smw said:


> I just got my my first road bike, I did three rides from friday thru sunday. I feel really layed out over the front of the bike. Im getting this burning pain in the muscles around my shoulder blades. It feels like Im so stretched out that I have to support my weight from falling toward the bars. Does this make sense? My buddy bought the same bike, but they fitted him with a 40mm shorter stem(mine is 130mm). I took a quick spin on his bike and it felt much better. Im used to Mt bikes and so is he. He didnt have this pain at all. We are the same height(6'3) and on 63mm Trek 1500's. Whats your feeling on the pain Im feelin?
> Thanks for any help
> 
> Sean



over the front of the bike, definitely shorten the stem a bit. If the drops are even more difficult, that could be another indication of a stem that's too long (or your flexibility is not good). As for fit, only you can decide, but there are guidelines. If you're on the hoods, there should be just a slight bit of bend in your elbows at a comfortable position. 
As for the pain, it might be due to stem length but its probably indicative of your conditioning (or lack thereof). The pain will subside the more you ride on a shorter stem..
the body will get stronger.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

bahueh said:


> over the front of the bike, definitely shorten the stem a bit. If the drops are even more difficult, that could be another indication of a stem that's too long (or your flexibility is not good). As for fit, only you can decide, but there are guidelines. If you're on the hoods, there should be just a slight bit of bend in your elbows at a comfortable position.
> As for the pain, it might be due to stem length but its probably indicative of your conditioning (or lack thereof). The pain will subside the more you ride on a shorter stem..
> the body will get stronger.



I would agree with the conditioning part, but this starts after just a few miles on the bike, and I do 25 to 30 mile mt bike rides without much problem. However that is differant body pposition. My flexability is horrible, that is a fact.

Sean


----------



## Occidio (Mar 12, 2006)

I had neck problems but I have just got reffited with a longer stem. Mine was 80mm and it was increased to 110mm. I feel less stress over my neck but I felt like I was too compacted with the older stem. 

Someone gave me the advice that if it feels too short it probably is. I'm going to give the same advice. If it feels too long it probably is. I'm glad I changed, I'm sure you will be too.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

you might be just adjusting to the diffrent position
when i first got on my road bike my shoulders and back got sore.
stretch before and after ridding
focus on relaxing the upper body while on the bike

also with the fit, with elbows bent slightly look down. You should be able to draw a line from your eyes through the bars and into the front hub. If the hub is inward, yea, too long of a stem.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

dfleck said:


> you might be just adjusting to the diffrent position
> when i first got on my road bike my shoulders and back got sore.
> stretch before and after ridding
> focus on relaxing the upper body while on the bike
> ...



The entire hub was visable behind the bars. They changed it to a 100mm last nite. Today after work I am going to go ride and see how it feels. On the trainer it felt better, but on the road is what matters.

Sean


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

I'm coming late to the party, but 130mm seems pretty long to me--especially if you're not some kind of special case for fitting (extra-long torso).


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

bikeboy389 said:


> I'm coming late to the party, but 130mm seems pretty long to me--especially if you're not some kind of special case for fitting (extra-long torso).



Ive been riding with 100mm stem for a week, much better, no more pain.

Sean


----------

